# Unknown language: il gostaria garaffa de agua



## CR17FT9

I was wondering if anyone knew what this meant or even what language it is???? *"chata valentines maiden, il gostaria garaffa de agua"*  I thought it might be Portuguese (on my primitive knowledge) but then I am pretty sure "il" is Italian.  I was wondering if it is Latin, but then I know some of those words are not Latin.  Any help is really good thanks


----------



## |Paulina|

Debe de ser italiano.


----------



## mimmi

...no italiano non é..pero no se lo que es..


----------



## sinedeo

I also believe it's Portuguese. A search of each word in Google can give you the clue.


----------



## Outsider

It's not intelligible in Portuguese, although I recognize the words _chata_ (flat, dull, boring, annoying), _gostaria_ (would like), _ga*rr*a*f*a_ (bottle), and _de água_ (of water). 
The sentence seems to be a hodgepodge of different languages, though, since _valentines maiden_ is clearly English (or perhaps German), and _il_ is either Italian or French. Someone fooling around with automatic translation, perhaps...?


----------



## panjabigator

Perhaps one of the Iberian dialects?  Where did you find this phrase?  Maybe the context will help.


----------



## CR17FT9

panjabigator said:


> Perhaps one of the Iberian dialects?  Where did you find this phrase?  Maybe the context will help.


My friend said her boyfriend wrote it to her or something.  I think it might be  Catalan or Basque.  I don't know though, I'm not very familiar with any of those dialects.


----------



## sinedeo

Neither Catalan, neither Basque, definitely. Could be a kind of slang.


----------

